# My first post to Pier and Surf.



## terpfan21 (Apr 12, 2004)

Well this is my first post compared to Kozlow's 2000+. I'm fish-on's older brother and he visited my family this week. We were only able to fish on Thursday from 2-4:30 pm at the Cocoa Beach pier, with 3 young anglers. Using frozen shrimp, My 9 year old son caught a porcupine fish, my 5 year old son a small whiting, and my 4 year old nephew let fish-on reel in what was thought to be a snag. A minute later, we found out it was a nice size red. Lacking a net, my brother didn't really try to wear down the fish, and the line snapped. Saw one other angler catch a nice size whiting, and another angler caught a baby hammerhead. I hope to post more frequently. Good Luck


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Welcome terpfan21, other than the fact the Terps had a rough week, I do want to offer my condolences about being related to Fred  , and Eric (F/O's buddy), may just be an albatross, won't know until next year, but we all are friends made, or friends yet to meet.

Have Jeep will travel


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Welcome to the board terpfan21.
It will be good to hear from ya on your latest catch of the day. So post away sir and let us know what might be for dinner.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

terpfan21 said:


> A minute later, we found out it was a nice size red. Lacking a net, my brother didn't really try to wear down the fish, and the line snapped. Good Luck




dang Fred....thought Clyde taught ya better than that  

terpfan21,welcome to the family....hopefully Fred let's ya come down to VB,when yall in town...let's see who can eat the most crab legs @ Capt Georges


----------



## jkcam (May 2, 2004)

*Terpfan's first post*

Terpfan

Great report, sounds like the kids had a good day and you saw some interesting fishing going on. I for one, love to hear about what is happening from the people that are really doing it.

Like the screen name as well. My step-daughter is a senior at Maryland.  

Fish on.
jim


----------



## fish-on (May 12, 2002)

*Hey now*

yeah, my nephew thought he had a fish...i was like yeah, yeah, then i reeled in a bit and thought i might have been snagged on the piling of the pier....but then i felt nice pullage...quite surprised. i finally got the fish to the surface and saw the tell-tale spot on the tail and knew i had a red....looked pretty close to the upper end of the slot limit. the fish wasn't tired though and kept swimming towards the pilings and underneath the pier. needless to say, the line broke, i could have played the fish more carefully, but it seemed pointless. i was saying to my brother, only if we had a net....then he goes to say, oh there was a net near the end of the pier about 30' away....


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Fred...ya know you and any of your relatives or friends are always welcome @the crib!

Just saying,ya ain't gonna eat more crab legs than me


----------



## fish-on (May 12, 2002)

*crab legs*

thanks for the invite, may take you up on it sometime.

as far as crablegs......
you can eat more crab legs than me....hahaha, do you see the girth man.....lol...hahaha....erik still wants to get into some crab legs....he can maybe outdo both of us. tell you what though, i tore up some all u can eat lobsters and crablegs down in florida.....woo hoo.


----------



## jkcam (May 2, 2004)

*The Crabs*

Okay guys you are driving me nuts cause I miss the crabs of the Chesapeake. Prior to my move to Palm City/Stuart, Florida I was a regular trot liner on the Severn River in Annapolis, Md. I lived in a small community, Epping Forest, right up the river from the Naval Academy and man we got some good crabs. 

It's not even 5am and I'm wishing I was frying up a couple of soft shells for a sandwich.

Enjoy, it should be getting a little "chilly" up there. Actually, it is cold down here.

jim


----------



## creek (Dec 16, 2003)

Jim,

Great place if it didn't get so cold. My daughter was married in Sherwood forrest, I got engaged on the bridge over spa creek :  and spent much time at Chich and Ruth's

I still travel to Midle River in August to attend my power squdron crab feast.


----------



## jkcam (May 2, 2004)

*Chesapeake Chill*

Creek

It does get cold. I do miss the rolling terrain and Spring/Summer/Fall, but I don't miss those long weeks of grey and rain/sleet/snow.

It's tough to beat having a 20 second walk to the boat, or a 10 minute ride to the surf..............in January and know that you won't encounter ice or need chains.

I do miss the crabs and the Stripers.

I was a regular at Chick and Ruth's as well as Cantler's Riverside. Good memories.

Enjoy, Fish On!
jim


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Epping Forest, Sherwood Forest, throw in Round Bay, Linstead and my old home of Old Severna Park, and you got the makings of the old swimming and diving contest held on the river for years. Can still remember Mr. Kropp (?), a Sherwood Forest resident who played a major role in the meets, but routed for just about anyone who was swimming and diving. The man flat out cared about the kids, not just Sherwood Forest kids but all of em, much like Miss Hiltabidle of OSP.

Now, Chick n Ruths is good, but I miss the old days when Charlies West Side was up and running, lots of bluegrass bands and rock, but an animated crowd on Friday and Saturday nights.

Have Jeep will travel  

To hell with the chill I say, I am heading a couple of blocks up the road and picking up a couple of dozen from the Stevensville Crab Shack  . Pickin', some moderated adult beverages and football by the woodstove. Can there be anything better on a Sunday afternoon?


----------



## creek (Dec 16, 2003)

You got it Shaggy


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

jkcam said:


> as well as Cantler's Riverside. Good memories.
> 
> Enjoy, Fish On!
> jim


Jimmy Cantler's, still one of the best "eat-in" crab joints in the area.

Hey Jim, if you ever jonesing for some Chesapeake Bay crabs, pm me your addy, I'll be happy to send you a dozen, or if you prefer, just a pound of lump backfin from the area.

Have Jeep will travel


----------



## jkcam (May 2, 2004)

*Crab Fix*

Shaggy,

Thanks, I may have to take you up on the offer. Every once in awhile I get a trip up and spend alot of time eating. 

There is actually a blue crab industry down here. There is commercial crabbers with pots within a couple hundred yards of my house. I don't think they are of the same quality of the Chesapeake but obviously they support some full time crabbers.

I actually like Bluefish and will be slinging some metal and some topwater tomorrow morning on the beach in Stuart. It is about a 15 min. ride from my house and I did okay with the blues on Saturday.

I have yet to get a decent crab cake down here, but I have a report that a place called Bare Bones does a very good crabcake. 

Fish, On.
jim


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Jim, really no problem, send hard crabs out to friends in Colorado a couple of times a year, and some lump crab meat a few more. Though they haven't ever complained, figure fresh steamed would be better than cold shipped, but take what you can.

Have Jeep will travel


----------

